# Good quality C clamps for a good price



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

I am looking for 20+ good quality C clamps to use when laminiating back supports and rockers for chairs. Where is the best place to get good quality C clamps that are not super expensive like the ones in welding catalogs? I need clamps around 5" or 6"

Thanks


----------



## casual1carpenter (Aug 16, 2011)

In his post bent wood jig Russell is likely attacking the same problem I believe. http://lumberjocks.com/topics/41718. I have seen this or similar here and there but Russell's was the last, lol. 
Basically it's a shaped clamping cull. Additionally you could look to shipwrights use of wedges. Some plywood, trued 2x's, and some hardwood for wedges would likely make a more than acceptable clamping jigs for low cost if you are doing this repeatedly. The time investment to cut and the build jigs against the high number of quality clamps is something you would have to weigh for your individual needs.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I've got a bunch of Besseys. 
http://www.amazon.com/Bessey-CDF406-6-Inch-Spindle-Forged/dp/B0006694KA/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1348236299&sr=8-3&keywords=bessey+c+clamp
they've got cheaper ones:
http://www.amazon.com/Bessey-CM80-8-Inch-4-Inch-Malleable/dp/B0006694J6/ref=sr_1_14?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1348236361&sr=1-14&keywords=bessey+c+clamp
the threads are much thicker than my cheapo Taiwanese, etc ones
The drop forged ones just feel nicer in my hand, look prettier, and I'm pretty petty about that kind of thing
Lowes even has the cheaper malleables.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

$32 for a 6" C clamp!

You only need 2-3 dozen… may as well buy 4 dozen… what the heck… they're only $32 each $384/dz! LOL

Sure…. LOL

They can't be serious… looks like they are… they are just plain dreaming on a different planet!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^they got me on it, Joe, so the dream is a reality, apparently


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Bertha, you paid $32 for a 6in. C-clamp?! How many did you buy?*

What is good about them that are so much better than others?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I bought six of the good ones and 12 of the not-so-good ones. They're not much better than the others, Joe, I'm just a sucker sometimes. I mean, you know how the cheap ones sometimes have a little casting line opposite the screw? These don't have that. The finish isn't that thick glossy enamel. The screw is nicer. They just feel like nicer quality.
.
Are they worth twice the normal Besseys? No way. Sometimes I'll buy a tool just because of the way it looks, or how it feels in my hand. I have expensive tools that I've never even used, lol. I have a really fancy Fluke meter that I don't even know how to use. I wasn't joking when I said I was a sucker


----------



## Promod1385 (Sep 21, 2012)

Harbor Freight! For what they cost if you have to replace them twice you will still be money ahead versus some of these other clamps being recommended.

$6 per/clamp for the 6" version seems very reasonable to me!


----------



## MR_Cole (Jun 1, 2012)

might be fun: http://woodgears.ca/clamps/index.html

Also, c clamps are such simple tools that even the Harbor Freight ones are good. Just don't get the quick release ones. They are trash.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

For that many I would say Harbor Freight also , I have a few of them and I can put dents in hard Oak with them without any trouble so I know they tighten down good.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Garrett Wade always has some good clamps and good prices.

I prefer short bar clamps for this sort of gluing. They are faster
to adjust and if you want some leverage you can drill the handles.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

wow…Menards sells 6" Irwin qwik clamps at $20 for a 4 pack! I rarely use C-clamps anymore because I have to bother with blocks to prevent denting.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

mcmaster.com


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Try here

I found these $14.99


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I've got the above mentioned True Value clamps, some Besseys, some Huskys (HD), and some Harbor Freight.
In 4", 6" and 8". Total about 48 clamps collected over about 10 years.

There is a huge range of prices represented here and I can say not much difference in quality or function at all.

For the money, I like the HF. If I could find a clamp made in the USA I'd pay up to twice HF price just on general principle. I have mostly Jorgensen F style clamps for that reason.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

*If I could find a clamp made in the USA I'd pay up to twice HF price just on general principle.*
.
And How. 
.
I'm with Loren, but I like pipe clamps. I've got more black pipes than I have heads, just because I can grab a couple easily when I'm at Lowes (often). 
.
I have a friend who buys the HF C-clamps, grinds the face opposite the screw flat, and epoxies leather disks on there that he waxes. He's a better woodworker than I'll ever be and the price is right. 
.
I'm not usually a HF fan but there are too many people here that have had good clamp experiences, it's impossible to ignore.


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

If your going to pay $14. or more for a C-clamp I'd go with the Jet HD Slip Clutch Bar Clamps…

I just got 4 of them & they put my Jorgensens to shame….


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Check out the jorgensen HD versions http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-100159936/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&keyword=jorgensen&storeId=10051&superSkuId=202847783#.UFz2jlFnBXA
I've got some in each size that came from HD. For 10-12 dollars I'd buy half 6" and half 12" and have lots of very useful clamps for other projects making the overall costs reasonable. Not having a lot of money to toss away I try to pick up a size every time I'm there but no one else I've seen on the internet, even amazon, has them cheaper.


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

The main problem that I have with jorgensen clamps is the wooden handle…

Your hand slips when you try to tighten it or loosen it…

The hexagon handle on the Jet eliminates that problem…

That's another reason I like there parallel clamps over Bessey…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*I agree with Cole... COOL way to make'em...*

... and if you made the depth thinner (we are still talking about gluing Laminations aren't we?), they would be stronger yet… of course, if you applied your Rate per Hour to them, you might lost money on the process… LOL


----------



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

Yellowtruck, I use the small bar clamps for this type of gluing also.started using c-clamps but found the bar clamps were just better suited for the job.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Surfin- the HD clamps don't have the puny little handles of the regular clamps that I also find hard to use; with those I've been thinking of imbedding a socket in the handle to use a ratcher. These have nice big handles that while they are smooth are easy to handle. I've found that before my hand slips I'm already denting the wood and clamping too hard.


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

I was going by the link that you posted…

I thought it look like there regular clamp…

It didn't have the Slip Clutch either…

I don't know what they look like, I've tried to find them on line, no luck…

I'll have to check them out at HD…

Tools Plus shows 3712-HD $12.63. 12" no 6" when I click on it. it shows the same pic. as your link…


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

found some good ones … cheap … made in USA

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=49994&cat=1,43838,47843


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I think DaN wins. "E" looks a lot like the ones I paid a premium for. USA, baby.


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

MINE IS BIGGER…...

1480 8" C-Clamp Made in U.S.A.

#1480CClamp8"

$9.95
#1480 8" C-Clamp Made in U.S.A. finest value,forged,plated screws,heat treated with extra deep throat

cOMPANY called Kitts tools…. I am big on usa made….... In my shop 25inch planer ,37"Dual drum Supermax sander, Clausing Drill press, Pm66 saw, Panelmaster, scrollsaw ,fuller drill bits and counter sink kits, adjustable clamp company,wilton, Jorgenson,Montana drill bits, older powermatic shaper and drill press and jointer, usa delta shaper, william and hussey moulder,murphy rodgers dust collector,Lie nelson,bridge city,Kalamzoo combo disk and belt sander,Larick edge profie sander,Starrett,Rosseauo Miter saw stands,baldor bench grinder,Klein tools, channel lock, Thompson lathe tools, Mikron rosette cutter machne,Forrest saw blades, Eaton air compressors and Thomas air compressors. just off the top of my head. Sadly not everything is available usa made and that is why our economy here sucks. When ever I need to get a tool I try to get usa made first when ever possible. I do have some foreign made equipment like, Kentwood,Laguna,Weining,Festool,GrizzlyPowermatic,Steff, and the ex wife. But I do try my best…....

I bet those other c clamps are made by the same company….. Just cost more from Lee Valley…. Sad….... So we all should look for u.s.a. made first before we buy anything else…..

Quantity


----------

